# Help! Anyone can help me to identify the plants here?



## Longgui (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello,
Anyone can help me to identify all the plants in my tank? I only know the Chinese name 

Thanks in advance!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

From the picture it looks like you have 15+ of plants, some easy to identify and others not so much. With a full tank shot and a pixelated upload quality, it's pretty difficult for a 100% ID on the mosses and Buces.

So uploads some close-ups.

Some easy ones:
- Rotala Green
- Rotala Rotundifolia
- Pogostemon Helferi
- Alternanthera Reineckii (normal?)
- Alternanthera Reineckii "Mini"? Tiny stem in the front?
- Bolbitis Heudelotii? Far right?
- Echinodorus Tenellus
- Microsorum Pteropus
- Hydrocotyle Tripartita
- Mini Pellia
- HC "Cuba"? Looks small enough
- Bacopa Caroliniana? Tiny stem in middle?
- Cryptocoryne Balansae? One leaf behind driftwood?
- Possibly Trident or Needle Fern in the driftwood?

It's like where's Waldo, but you have to name every character along the way..
Let me know if I at least some of those right..


----------

